# Large Cap bow pedal cap removal



## Pantmaker (Dec 5, 2018)

No more monkeying around with chisels, knives and flat-heads...scratching and scraping the cap and pedal all to heck... and never budging the cap. I am so pumped about his one!!! I took a pair of C-clamp style vice grips, the one with rounded clamp tips... dialed them in to tighten down firmly between the cap edge and pedal frame. Then I put the entire mess over my knee and pushed down on the pedal side firmly. It popped right off.  I did two more pair with the same effortless success.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2018)

*Schwinn Approved!*


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 5, 2018)

Ha! Gary, I KNEW you would be all over this one. Dang man they pop off so easy you actually feel a little guilty.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 5, 2018)

I got so carried away I almost started popping off the caps on all of my minty bows too!!!!


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2018)

Good thinking...


----------

